# My Shires pic



## Crazy Horse (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh my god that is unreal! It is brillent!


----------



## RunicsGirl16 (Feb 13, 2007)

*whistles* If I could draw like that....  Great job! Do you draw for the public?


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

That look's amazing!! Great job!!


----------



## horseywanderer (Feb 10, 2007)

RunicsGirl16 said:


> *whistles* If I could draw like that....  Great job! Do you draw for the public?



Hiya i dont as a rule but i will if anyone on the forum would like one. 

Will need a very good pic and i charge for the materials and postage.


----------



## Quebeth (Feb 27, 2007)

The one on the right is fabulous, but although the one on the left is good, I woul work on the shading. I am working on shading myself. It was hard for me to get the hang of at first. All in all I love the drawing. I don't see what you mean by it not looking 3D. I think that part is very good. I think that if you see a problem with it not looking 3D fixing the shading would fix the problem that you see.


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

thats amazing *looks over at artbook* i should draw some more later. oh well.


----------



## jumpinginthedark (Feb 9, 2007)

that picture is really good could you draw my pony??


----------



## *Hoshi* (Mar 12, 2007)

o0o0o shires, I love them I used to show a baby one called Alison  Ace pic I wish I could draw like that :!:


----------



## Miischiief (Jan 22, 2007)

:O 

OMG!
thats all i can say


----------



## horseywanderer (Feb 10, 2007)

Sorry guys, ive not been on the forum for a while. 

Ive been practicing my horse drawings heres a more recent unfinished one. 










working on my fur! lol if anyone wants to PM please feel free


----------



## *Hoshi* (Mar 12, 2007)

Woa i luv the one ur doin atm! it's pose is realy kwl n i like how u get the fur on its face to show well. I wish i could draw like that, but all im good at is anime pix! hehe well done you!  xxx


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

There really good! I couldnt ever dream of being able to draw like that! x


----------



## horseywanderer (Feb 10, 2007)

Heres my most recent:


----------



## *Hoshi* (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey wicked, thts fab. *wishes I could draw half as good as you* XxX


----------



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

*fails off chair when she sees the last picture* Oh my goodness!! I can't tell you how beautiful that last picture is!!! I have to say, that that is one of the prettiest horse drawings I have ever seen!!! WOW, that's good!! i can't wait to see more!!


----------



## horseywanderer (Feb 10, 2007)

finished dog


----------



## joseylovesrain123 (May 23, 2007)

Crazy Horse said:


> Oh my god that is unreal! It is brillent!


agreed!!! how long does it take you to do these???


----------



## *Hoshi* (Mar 12, 2007)

I agree with the above, this is amazing


----------



## horseywanderer (Feb 10, 2007)

Depends on time really, Im a bit of a butterfly so i will do 30 mins here and there so probably overall about 4 hrs


----------



## joseylovesrain123 (May 23, 2007)

horseywanderer said:


> Depends on time really, Im a bit of a butterfly so i will do 30 mins here and there so probably overall about 4 hrs


kool, it would probably take me a day or two to do all of that detail *i get bored sometimes so i might leave the drawing then come back later*


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

O my gosh! you are amazing!!!


----------



## jennymaus (Jul 4, 2007)

youre really talented!! IÂ´d like to see more of your works :lol:


----------



## squirejoe (Jul 29, 2007)

horseywander, your pictures are amazing! I really enjoyed the second one the best but both were outstanding. You should be proud. Thank you for sharing.


----------

